# Massachusetts Civil Service Commission rejects appeal of Springfield resident not hired by police



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

BOSTON - The state Civil Service Commission ruled in the city's favor recently that the Police Department had the right to disqualify the application of a city resident seeking to become a police officer because he had been arrested but never prosecuted for a 2006 homicide.

In a Sept. 20, decision, the commission ruled the city showed "reasonable justification" in the 2010 decision to pass over Luis Feliciano even though the 32-year-old life-long city resident he scored a 98 on the Civil Service exam.

The point of contention for the police department in considering Feliciano was he had been arrested and charged with murder in connection with the June 9, 2006 stabbing death of 26-year-old Adrian Gonzalez of East Hartford, Conn. Gonzalez was found beaten and stabbed in an alley connecting Worthington and Taylor streets in the city's downtown.

The charges against Feliciano and four other men were dropped on Sept. 15, 2006 for lack of evidence, while a sixth man, Jose Rivera, 20, pleaded guilty to a charge of involuntary manslaughter and assault and battery with a dangerous weapon in November, 2007. Rivera was sentenced to 5 to 7 years in prison.

According to Civil Service reports, Feliciano, who works in the area of loss prevention at a local retailer, took the state exam in 2009 and scored well enough to be including among candidates vying for 31 new police officer positions in Springfield.

The department, in the course of conducting background check on all of the candidates, turned up information on the 2006 arrest and it raised an immediate red flag, according to reports.

http://www.masslive.com/news/index.ssf/2012/09/massachusetts_civil_service_co_2.html


----------



## cousteau (Oct 31, 2011)

If you are or were associates of this level of society, do you really expect to be hired? One more rogue cop not on the street. Better for everyone.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2012)

Isn't he the blind singer, I would think that would DQ him.


----------

